# سيارة معدلة لتعمل بوقود الماء



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم


حيث وجدت اثاء بحثي على صفحات الانترنت الالاف من المخترعين والمطورين لفكرة وقود الماء الذى هو غاز الهيدروجين وغاز الاوكسجين

ولذا فخصصت له موضوع مستقل 

و من اراد التاكد فليشاهد الفلم لصاحب السيارة على يوتيوب




فاليوم موعدنا مع احد اللذي نجحوا فى تتشغيل سيارته على و قود الماء 

وذالك بطريقة جديدة

باستخدام مايسمى البلازما او الفولت المستمر المتقطع عالى الجهد

و لم يكشف عنها الا اننى استطيع ان اتوقع ان تكون باستخدام خلايا تحليل مائى عالى الجهد الكهربي


ولاحظ انه من الضغط على دواسة البنزين يتزايد خروج الغاز بسرعة عاليه جدا

الرابط لمن اراد مشاهدة الفلم 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l37U7...eature=related


وان تغير الرابط فاكتب اسمه فى يوتيوب لتجده

اسم اللفلم 

Cold Fog Vapor Gen Installed on van


الان من الشرح بالصور
انتظر لتحميل الصور 


وحتى لاتقل الصفحة يطول زمن التحميل فسأضع صورة لكل مشاركة

1==

صاحب السيارة يظهر بالصورة زهو جالس داخل السيارة الفان و ترى كيف ان المحرك دائر والتوصيلات اللتى عملها










تابع


 تابع 

2==



مكان وحدة انتاج وقود الماء داخل السيارة 

بين المقاعد تراها كما بالصورة










تابع الصور والشرح
 تابع

3==




وحدة انتاج وقود الماء و ترى بها نور للمبه او ضوء احمر 











تابع
  تابع

4==


صاحب الاختراع يعدل على دخل الكهربا ء

كما بالصورة








تابع



تابع


5==


وحدة التحليل للماء و بري تكثف بعض بخار الماء عليها من الداخل









تابع


 تابع 


6==


صورة عن قرب اكثر












تابع







 تابع

7==


صورة العمه او فتحة دخول الهواء الى فلتر الهواء لمحرك السيارة










تابع

تابع

8==



بعد ان قام صاحب السيارة بخلع الخرطوم الواصل من الخلية الة فلتر الهواء 

لاحظ دخول بعض بخار الماء مع الغازات











تابع
تابع

9==


ترى بالصورة هنا 

الغازات مع بخار الماء داخلة الى المحرك

لون شبورة ابيض بسيط 









تابع



 تابع 10==



هنا يمكن الصورة اوضح قليلا











تابع


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مايو 2008)

تابع

11==



لاحظ الغازات الداخلة الى فلتر الهواء تم الى المحرك









تابع


 تابع



12==




صورة السيارة الفان اللتى تعمل بوقود الماء










تابع
​


ومن يرغب فى نقل الموضوع بالصور لاى منتد لو مكان اخر فله ذالك ولا يستاذننى

فالعلم لله تعالى


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 مايو 2008)

أخي الكريم

هل هذا الفيديو متوفر لديك إذا كان متوفر

أرجوا ان ترسله لي على بريدي الالكتروني في ملفي الشخصي

شكرا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مايو 2008)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> أخي الكريم
> 
> هل هذا الفيديو متوفر لديك إذا كان متوفر
> 
> ...


شكر ا اخى هو فعلا الرابط اتغير 

ومن السهل العثور على الافلام 
عند كتابة اسم الفلم فى you tube

كما بالصورة هنا








اسم الفلم

cold fog vapor


او هنا
*Cold* *Fog* *Vapor* Gen Installed on van

رابط اخر 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l37U7D8AnwU


----------



## aimanham (27 مايو 2008)

ما الذی منع هذه التقنیات الجدیده من الظهور للعلن وعلی نطاق تجاری واسع؟؟؟؟
لو کان ما نشر صحیحا لتوقف انتاج النفط فی الحال بسبب ارتفاع اسعاره وکلفه استخراجه من اعماق الارض ثم تکریره فی معامل معقده و مکلفه
ولقامت دول عدیده ممن یتکلف الملیارات لشراء النفط بالتحول الی هذه التکنولوجیا الجدیده مثل الصین والیابان التی لا تملک قطره نفط فی اراضیها وتملک التکنولوجیا القادره علی تطویر هذه التقنیه وتحدیثها؟؟

لو کان ذلک کله صحیحا لاخذ صاحب هذا الاختراع جائزه نوبل بلا منازع
ولکن لماذا؟؟؟ هذا هو السوال الذی یتبادر للذهن
وحدهم الاکادیمیین هم القادرون علی الاجابه والحکم علی هذا الاختراع هل هو صحیح ام مجرد توهمات


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (27 مايو 2008)

aimanham قال:


> ما الذی منع هذه التقنیات الجدیده من الظهور للعلن وعلی نطاق تجاری واسع؟؟؟؟
> لو کان ما نشر صحیحا لتوقف انتاج النفط فی الحال بسبب ارتفاع اسعاره وکلفه استخراجه من اعماق الارض ثم تکریره فی معامل معقده و مکلفه
> ولقامت دول عدیده ممن یتکلف الملیارات لشراء النفط بالتحول الی هذه التکنولوجیا الجدیده مثل الصین والیابان التی لا تملک قطره نفط فی اراضیها وتملک التکنولوجیا القادره علی تطویر هذه التقنیه وتحدیثها؟؟
> 
> ...




الاجابة سهلة وبسيطة 

مالمكسب الذى سيعود ان استخدم الناس الماء كوقود

هل سيتم حجب الماء وبيعه بالمليارات للناس ؟؟؟
اما البترول فله مكسب مضمون بغض النظر عن تلوث البيئة فالفكر الاستثمارى لايهمه البيئة بقدر المكاسب المادية 

ومخترع عذا الوقود ان تم تكريمه بنوبل لانتقل كل الناس الى الماء و لحدثت مشاكل كثيرة عند التغيير كلها تتعلق بالمال 

ولعلمك هناك الكثير جدا بالدول العربية نجحوا فى ذالك وهم نوعان الاول 
ظهر بالصحف والفضائيات والاعلانات واحتفظ لنفسه بكيف يتم تحويل الماء الى وقود وللاسف اختفوا الى غير رجعه 
اما فى مستوى العالم فكان مصيرهم الموت 

الثانى
خائف على حياته واهله واحتفظ لنفسه بالتجربة واصبع يسير بالسيارة ولاحاجة للبنزين 
وهذا النوع لن يخبرك عن اى تفاصيل او كيفية

ان كنت تريد الفيصل 

جرب بنفسك اصنع الدائرة وتأكد من انك ستذهل عند معرفة هذا الواقع الاليم وستختار احد الخيارين السابقين

فهنالك الالاف التجارب على الانترنت والالاف الصفحات تشرح ذالك وللاسف لايمكن ان تكون تلك الملايين من البشر على خطاء والا فلم كل تلك المنتديات الاجنبية الناجحة فى عرض المشروع 
ولماذا تجد كل تلك صفحات الويب اللتى تنشر المشروع
لماذا يتم بيع المنتجات الصغيرة منه على الانترنت وهى تجارة ناجحة جدا




الهجوم الوحيد على المشروع ستجده فى المنتديات العربية وذالك من كل شخص لم يجرب و لم يدرس المشروع علميا وعمليا


----------



## tariqsamer (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الفاضل


----------



## جبل ثمر (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم مبتدى
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## عضو1 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مع الأسف أننا لا نرى أي تطبيق من هذا على أرض الواقع وبشكل تجاري 

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ..


----------



## khaledkamal21 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم / مبتدئ ليونكس

سؤال واحد نرجو الاجابة عليه بنعم او بلا

هل سيارتك تسير بالماء كلياً ام جزئياً

و لك جزيل الشكر

اخيكم

خالد


----------



## آصف زهير (1 فبراير 2009)

Please<<
send these vedios to my e-maily
azeng83*************


----------



## bryar (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة صحيح ان الشركات الكبرى حاليا لاتهتم بتطوير هذه الأفكار والتي اصبحت حقائق وللاسباب المادية والأرباح التي يتقاضونها من انتاج البترول


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 فبراير 2009)

تعتبر تلك الطريقة من الطرق الرخيصة والسهلة واللتى تعتمد على محلل كهربي عالى الفولتية كتلك القطه المستخدمة لمسح شاشات التلفاز

واو لشمعات الاحتراق للسيارة


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

*Skyline that runs on water*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRb5Me3rALA&feature=related


----------

